# Need some buying advice on R34 GTT



## timj (Jan 11, 2014)

I Have finally decided to buy myself a skyline and want to go for a r34 gtt. I found two that i like. One's a stock 4 door (with 90,000 miles for £5000) and the other is a 255kw coupe (with 67,000 miles for £7500).

The coupe has a apexi power fc ecu, aftermarket exhaust, apexi bov, apexi inter cooler, lowered springs and a nice gtr style bodykit with a carbon fibre bonnet. 

Basically I want advice on buying, The running costs, reliability of these two and all skylines in general. I will need to use the car for all my driving (which isn't a lot mainly weekend stuff) and need something that wont crap out because i'm still learning about all the ins and outs of cars. I would prefer a coupe and i don't need a car with 4 doors but id be happy with either. 

Any help is appreciated


----------

